# Marking fish on the run with Lowrance Elite 7



## ditchdigger (Feb 22, 2012)

How fast are you guys marking fish with the Lowrance Elite 7? I have the transducer mounted off the stern. I realize I won't be seeing nice arches but am I just looking for blips of color at 20mph or so? Thanks in advance!


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

with a transom mounted transducer is the worst case. bubbles are bad with the signal,and the back is loaded with them. i would say 30mph would be tops,with 20 better and just on plane the best. trolling speed is too slow, so just on plane will cover some ground faster. also having the nose of the ducer up higher then the rear, will shoot ahead of the boat and hopfully get the return bounce.


----------



## Draggin' Fish (Jul 10, 2007)

You are looking for small blips of color - usually yellow or red. I had an elite 7 on previous boat and could mark fish at around 20 mph no problem with transom mounted transducer. Set ping speed to max setting and scroll speed should be set fast also. The 83 khz setting will also make the blips appear larger than 200 khz setting.


----------

